# Nikon D80 vs D3100



## andrew1216 (May 17, 2011)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and am looking to further my interest in digital photography by purchasing a DSLR camera. The two that I really like (and can afford) are Nikon's D80 and the D3100. I am looking to purchase both an 18-55mm and a 70-300mm with the camera.

Which camera, or another, gets the most for the money? 

Thanks.


----------



## Destin (May 17, 2011)

It depends what you need out of the camera. If your looking for the most megapixels and best high iso performance, it's the D3000. However, to me, I'd go with the D80. It's actually the camera that I am currently shooting with. It's just a faster, more responsive camera to work with then the D3000, mainly because of the larger size, dual control wheels, and more physical buttons to change settings, so you don't have to menu dive as much. The D80 will also autofocus AF lenses, while the D3000 must have the more expensive AF-S lenses to be able to autofocus. All in all, the D3000 is newer, and may produce slightly better images when examined under a microscope, however the D80 is a more "pro" feeling body than the D3000, and is more natural to work with.


----------



## andrew1216 (May 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> It depends what you need out of the camera. If your looking for the most megapixels and best high iso performance, it's the D3000. However, to me, I'd go with the D80. It's actually the camera that I am currently shooting with. It's just a faster, more responsive camera to work with then the D3000, mainly because of the larger size, dual control wheels, and more physical buttons to change settings, so you don't have to menu dive as much. The D80 will also autofocus AF lenses, while the D3000 must have the more expensive AF-S lenses to be able to autofocus. All in all, the D3000 is newer, and may produce slightly better images when examined under a microscope, however the D80 is a more "pro" feeling body than the D3000, and is more natural to work with.



Thanks Destin. I think I am going to go with the d80.


----------



## behanana (May 17, 2011)

I have to agree with Destin, I have both a D3000 (christmas gift from my wife and first DSLR) and then bought a D80 as a second body so we can both explore photography together. I personally like the controls of the D80 more, I like the dual wheels because I've gotten into the habbit of using manual mode all the time, and as stated you don't have to go through as many menu's to make adjustments on the D80. The fact that is also does the AF lenses is another added bonus, go to B&H Photography and Adoroma and price some of the AF-S lenses compared to the AF lenses and you'll quickly see the added bonus there. If however you are planning on pretty much using the camera as a big point & shoot, or mostly in A or S mode with only 2 lenses, then the D3100 would be an ok choice. 

Your other option, if you are looking to spend the money on a D3100 would be to try to find a used D90, may or may not be possible for what you are looking to spend, but with that camera you would be set for quite some time. Good luck.


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> while the D3000 must have the more expensive AF-S lenses to be able to autofocus.


That is not entirely true.

There are only a couple of AF lenses that cost less than most AF-S lenses, the AF 50 mm f/1.8 being the best example. There are a lot of less expensive AF-S lenses.

Consider the AF 80-200 mm f/2.8. It's an $1150 lens. How about the $670 - AF 24-85 mm f/2.8-4D.

The fact is, not many considering a used D80, or the D3100, will be liikely to consider lenses outside the relatively inexpensive. entry-level lineup


----------

